

Ask HN:  What would you want to be if you couldn't work with software? - palish

List your dream job for an alternate universe.
======
jcapote
The people that make the machines in the How It's Made show

~~~
popschedule
me too

------
mg1313
Filmmaker :)...and I am already learning about this.

~~~
david927
I'm also interested in writing and shooting short films. I've only shot one so
far, a 3 minute Super8, but I have some more scripts and would like to shoot
the next one, a digital short, some time this year.

I would love to do it full time, but never as a career.

------
russell
Idle rich.

------
medianama
Mathematician or a Sportsman... who knows!

------
burnout1540
Journalist or just another suit.

------
plinkplonk
Fiction Author

------
manvsmachine
The Stig

